# Safety Glasses That Don't Fill Up With SWEAT?!?!?



## BurnIt13 (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay, I don't know if its me or not but every pair of safety glasses I have become a safety hazard after a couple of minutes working in the heat.

I process about 3-6 cords of firewood for my own heat every year and usually do the work in the summer.  When I start sweating my safety glasses just get munged up super quick!  When I'm bucking logs I'm typically bending over and the sweat makes a mess real quick.  

It gets to the point after just a few minutes that I need to take them off because I can't see what I'm cutting!  Its getting pretty annoying!

Is it me?  Or am I just using cheapo glasses?  I can't site which specific ones I'm using but they are usually in the $10+ range and name brand.  Thanks!


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm a sweater, and making things worse I have a shaved head so there's no hair to absorb the sweat which means it all runs down my face.  I cut some wood back in the spring when it was cooler (60's) and had the same issues....I was having to stop every few minutes because my glasses were either fogged up or there was a lot of sweat running down them making me almost blind.

I came close to getting the meshed bug eyes goggles, but instead went with these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030FLD8A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I finally used them for the first time cutting last week for about 3 hours.  They didn't fog up on my once, and I could go for about 30 minutes before having to wipe sweat off them.  There's another model with an elastic band that might do an even better job at keeping sweat out.

I try not to cut wood in the summer, but next time I do I'll probably fold up a bandanna and tie it around my forehead to stop the sweat from running in my eyes.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've got a logging helmet with the attached mesh face screen and hearing protection.  The helmet part is probably overkill if you're just bucking logs, but it's comfortable and the hearing protection is nice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2014)

Terry cloth headband. Works a treat.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ummmmm, call me a child of the 90's and 00's.....but where does one purchase a headband?  All I can picture is some 70-80's taboo like Jane Fonda doing some VHS tape workout in neon full body spandex.

Would the headbands be near the over-the-jeans wool socks?  Or would they be near the fanny packs and huge neon sunglasses?

I kid.  Probably wouldn't be a bad idea.  I shave my head so when I get sweating its like the roof of a just-waxed-car shedding water after a rainstorm.


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 10, 2014)

I actually stood in Dick"s last week by the racquetball section for several minutes looking at headbands.  I decided I'm not old enough yet for one, but they do seem practical.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 10, 2014)

BurnIt13 said:


> Ummmmm, call me a child of the 90's and 00's.....but where does one purchase a headband?  All I can picture is some 70-80's taboo like Jane Fonda doing some VHS tape workout in neon full body spandex.
> 
> Would the headbands be near the over-the-jeans wool socks?  Or would they be near the fanny packs and huge neon sunglasses?
> 
> I kid.  Probably wouldn't be a bad idea.  I shave my head so when I get sweating its like the roof of a just-waxed-car shedding water after a rainstorm.



Walmart . . . and yeah, I look like a total nerd while wearing it, but it keeps the sweat from running in my eyes.


----------



## freeburn (Jul 10, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Walmart . . . and yeah, I look like a total nerd while wearing it, but it keeps the sweat from running in my eyes.


I wear a Columbia wide brim "floppy" hat with venting in the top. The inside helps to wick away moisture and keeps my face and neck out of the sun (cancer prevention). I could care less what it looks like as long as it works! And it does well. Oh and clear glasses or shades when its real bright out. Usually not a problem for sweat with the hat wicking away moisture. Here's the hat...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0058...200_QL40&qid=1405048649&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 11, 2014)

BurnIt13 said:


> Ummmmm, call me a child of the 90's and 00's.....but where does one purchase a headband


go to Bill Walton's website, he probably still has some left over.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 11, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> I've got a logging helmet with the attached mesh face screen and hearing protection.  The helmet part is probably overkill if you're just bucking logs, but it's comfortable and the hearing protection is nice.


but doesn't the sweat /heat come from under the eyes. In cold temperatures all you need is that temp difference to fog up. I fear it's the holy grail.


----------

